# 1968 Ariens Snow Thro - Restoration



## Zeke (Aug 25, 2015)

I was recently given this snow thro because it stopped moving for the previous owner and had been sitting for about 10 yrs. I started to work on it and discovered it had no spark, so I removed the fly wheel cleaned it and set the points. That solved the spark problem. Then I had to take the carb apart and clean it and replace the bowl gasket. I was then able to get it running and it sounds pretty good. Replaced the friction plate and that solved the not moving problem Everything else seemed to function properly so I took it apart and repainted what i could. It's not perfect and could use a new muffler, but I don't think it looks too bad for being 47 years old.


----------



## alarmdoctor6950 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Nice job*

I like the attention to detail. it always makes it look newer when you use new nuts and bolts. Good job dude.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice work there Beautiful job!
I'm restoring a 922003 1975 
Thanks for the pictures & more inspiration to get mine finished.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

nice job, my most recent Ariens snowblower came with a muffler just like yours with the holes busted. I replaced it with a rusty but intact used unit from my parts bin.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Zeke :welcome:

:goodjob: That is one nice looking piece of work you did there.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice!
My dad is the original owner of a '67 5.0 hp still starts and runs like new. Dad not much he is 82.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice old girl there Zeke:welcome:
I love seeing the old ones kept alive and well.


----------



## Ariensman (Aug 23, 2015)

Great job! She's a 60's beaut. Looks as it should. Although many retrofit a new motor I prefer to see Ariens with their original white engine.

Did you use chev orange or another paint? Any sandblasting or cleaned & sand?

Now go show it to the previous owner


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Zeke. Great job making the old girl shine again.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 25, 2015)

Ariensman said:


> Great job! She's a 60's beaut. Looks as it should. Although many retrofit a new motor I prefer to see Ariens with their original white engine.
> 
> Did you use chev orange or another paint? Any sandblasting or cleaned & sand?
> 
> Now go show it to the previous owner


Thanks to everyone for the welcome to the forum. 

Ariensman, I used Glossy Lobster Red from Walmart. It's probably not an exact match but it seems pretty close.

I didn't have access to a sandblaster so I used a power sander and some hand sanding. I am not much of a painter and there are a few runs, but I was mainly interested in keeping it from rusting. I have been telling my friends that I hope it snows soon so I can try it out. If "looks could kill" they'd be planting me.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats the weirdest name for a color i have ever heard, but its a **** close match. i use duplicolor de1620 and its close to that color but a little brighter


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks great! Any plans for impeller kit? I highly recommend one, it will make that blower better than a new one in my opinion.
Rob


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks fantastic. 

What color did you use for the handlebars? Just a regular silver/grey? Were the original bars chrome, then? Rechroming handle bars is pretty expensive, so I like what you did there.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice Zeke. I love seeing the old ones restored to their former glory.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 25, 2015)

Rob711,
Yes, I added the impeller kit while I was restoring it. I had read the suggestions to do so online, so I added it.

Stang,
It was just silver spray paint from Walmart. I don't think there was a color number on it, but I will check for sure. The original bars were chrome.

Here is a link to some addition photos if anyone is interested.

1968 Ariens Snow Thro - Restored Slideshow by slabseeker | Photobucket


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The old gal looks great Zeke. Give yourself a big ol' pat on the back for a job well done, and thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> thats the weirdest name for a color i have ever heard, but its a close match. I use duplicolor de1620 and its close to that color but a little brighter


DE1620 seems to be the "standard" used to closest match the original color.

But I'm still impressed with the rebuild. Wish I'd get off my rear and get my two Ariens into that nice of shape.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 25, 2015)

I masked the Ariens Sno Thro sticker when I painted it. Inside the black border is the original color. Everything outside the black border is the new paint. It gives you some idea of the color match. Keep in mind the age of the original paint.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Like 43128, I just get a kick out of the name. Glossy Lobster Red , , what a hoot.
And I can't say it enough, great job.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

I love the new handlebar grips, too. Where did you get them, Zeke?


----------



## Zeke (Aug 25, 2015)

Stang,
Here is a link to Russo Power Equipment. $2.94 each.

Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Really nice handiwork, she is a beauty. I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks Great!! I hope my 69 comes out that nice!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job.


----------

